# Friday Pic



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Rode to Yankees Tavern this week nice ride mine the red one


----------



## Mr. Neutron (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice ride.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My 3 year old Grandson's ride. Guess who bought it? :goldfish:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Put in a green light for a friend


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Green Heron and hummer*

I found this Green Heron fellow at one of the water drips in Galveston.
Next is a hummer at our backyard birdbath looking for a refreshing drink.
And last was taken out at the Highland Nature Sanctuary.

7D, 500/4, 580EXII Flash


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Spurs vs Jazz


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Last of the dewberries

Cobbler

Rabid little yote

Dixie blowing kisses :smile:

Justice of the Peace in Sargent hauling a round bale...no trailer lights! Most of the weight is on the side with 2 tires...for safety! :biggrin:


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Costa Rica.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Stargazer- That last picture of the bird in flight is the best in filght picture I have ever seen. Thank you for posting it and WELL DONE!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Her ritual...she brings the ball up and drops it, then goes down and waits till I kick it...then she brings the ball up and drops it! :biggrin:

Interesting job I looked at on the golf course in River Oaks! They moved this chapel stone by stone!

One of my crazy daughters, she titled this "Rach and Hamburger meet" :smile:


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Camp*

Where I want to be at.....not here at work!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Stargazer- That last picture of the bird in flight is the best in filght picture I have ever seen. Thank you for posting it and WELL DONE!


I liked that one too, I wonder what that is in his throat?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gotcha!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Surf fishing last week


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Bigj said:


> Rode to Yankees Tavern this week nice ride mine the red one


I love the long bags.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> View attachment 482941


:cheers:I like Shiner Bock too.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Slurry*

Had the brickers do some slurry on the porch to break the front up a little.

1. Last week
2. This week


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Stargazer- That last picture of the bird in flight is the best in filght picture I have ever seen. Thank you for posting it and WELL DONE!





TIMBOv2 said:


> I liked that one too, I wonder what that is in his throat?


Thanks Guys, 
That neck does look funny, but all I have seen inflight have the same lump. Im just thinking its the neck and the way it bends, after all when its extended its pretty long.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Stargazer- That last picture of the bird in flight is the best in filght picture I have ever seen. Thank you for posting it and WELL DONE!


....very nice indeed.... DOF really works well on this image and what a "freeze" on the wings! ISO?....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Somebody found a good use for the handle.

Trig chased a rabbit under the mancave and got stuck.

My son Hunter shooting clays like a champ.

My wonderful home made beer.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

The boss.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Turkey Decoy sunrise all alone
random


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dads 86 birthday with my son n grandson, with his great grandson, again telling him about pitching, pregame BP, Gs putting in some extra work, Gs more BP, nephew working on a "K", Gs warming up pre-game...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A few more BB pics... 8y/o nephew getting ready in Houston, did he get him, yes!!!, nephew Beaumont Gladiators 11U bringing the GAS, Beaumont Gladiators 9U...WW


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

pg542 said:


> ....very nice indeed.... DOF really works well on this image and what a "freeze" on the wings! ISO?....


Thanks, ISO was 640, but I was using a pretty fast lens. f2.8


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The OBS F250

My new toy.

My Hot wife 

The childrens being their normal selves

Couple of fish from a short evening trip with pops


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Another trip to the honey hole. This time with my son and his roommate/tenant.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanksgiving in Zihua 2011


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

LDS said:


> The boss.


I have one of those also!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Stargazer- That last picture of the bird in flight is the best in filght picture I have ever seen. Thank you for posting it and WELL DONE!


What he said.......great picture!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I liked that one too, I wonder what that is in his throat?





stargazer said:


> Thanks Guys,
> That neck does look funny, but all I have seen inflight have the same lump. Im just thinking its the neck and the way it bends, after all when its extended its pretty long.


He's good ... !

Herons and egrets have an elongated vertebrae in their neck that acts as the locking mechanism/trigger when they strike.

AMAZING photo ... by the way.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

My oldest daughter lost her first tooth this week. She was so excited. The tooth ferrry brought her $10. Evidently the tooth ferry is a lot more generous than she/he used to be. I used to get like 50 cents when I was a kid.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

*English channel crossing*

I crossed the English channel the other day on my way to Rotterdam Holland.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pictures Stargazer !!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> The OBS F250
> 
> My new toy.
> 
> ...


i hope she wasn't texting while cycling........:cop:.


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

My daughters first fish. Caught it with the very high quality Dora rod that broke after one catch. POS! Then I switched to my fly rod which was a little intimidating for her. Needless to say went back to Houston and bought her a pink Zebco. Good times.

Mike


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a few from the phone this week.

1. Some whistles RobertA made for me
2. My oldest waiting for her class
3. My youngest actin like her Momma


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Our fun, fav new tequila

2. My new Wilson Combat finally arrived!

3. Fresh fresh Fresh from outside of Grandby

4. Cherry Creak Sneak finishers...10 miles in under hour and half

5. My mtn bike finally arrived...Maverick Bikes completely custom!

6. Using instagram, thought it was a cool pic

7. M83 live at the Ogden...hell of a show!

8. Walther purchase


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> My oldest daughter lost her first tooth this week. She was so excited. The tooth ferrry brought her $10. Evidently the tooth ferry is a lot more generous than she/he used to be. I used to get like 50 cents when I was a kid.


She is going to start pulling teeth out with that kind of scratch on the line...we used to get Silver Dollars....


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

Flounder my son caught in the Brazos River near Brazoria
My son's new pup, Chevy
Our grandson playing in the boat


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I find this aspect of Facebook to be kind of fascinating. People you know, know other people who are known by other people who you know, but the people you know aren't in the same circles of your friends. 

In other words, you know person A in one circle of friends, and person B in another circle. You, A and B have never been together in any situation, but A and B both know person C.

It's a really small world...

It doesn't take much to amuse me some times...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

jmar623 said:


> Flounder my son caught in the Brazos River near Brazoria
> My son's new pup, Chevy
> Our grandson playing in the boat


congrats on the new puppy! we just got one too, he was 10 weeks old Tuesday.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chickengirl being silly


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*its time to eat....*

early Cinco de Mayo Fajitas

Breakfeast with Klever

Trout n Mussels n Pasta

Turkey Burgers with a roasted poblano/ jalapeno relish

Chicken Fried Nilgai


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> early Cinco de Mayo Fajitas
> 
> Breakfeast with Klever
> 
> ...


Dang Dave, Im coming to your house for dinner :doowapsta:biggrin: that looks mighty good. If only Vickie would let me eat that.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

...



> Life loves to be taken by the lapel and told: "I am with you kid. Let's go." ~Maya Angelou


random pics...sons, our Boykin, Argentina dove and pigeon hunting, deer off our ranch, etc...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> early Cinco de Mayo Fajitas
> 
> Breakfeast with Klever
> 
> ...


Lawdy, Cap'n Dave !!!!!

What do you weigh in at on the 'hoof'.....350 ?? 375 ?????? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Cap'n Dave !!!!!
> 
> What do you weigh in at on the 'hoof'.....350 ?? 375 ?????? :rotfl::rotfl:


I've gotten to the point I just skip over Cap'n Dave's posts, I gain five pounds just looking at them.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Dang Dave, Im coming to your house for dinner :doowapsta:biggrin: that looks mighty good. If only Vickie would let me eat that.


I'm sure I can come up with some Deesh tha Vicky will approve..



Tortuga said:


> Lawdy, Cap'n Dave !!!!!
> 
> What do you weigh in at on the 'hoof'.....350 ?? 375 ?????? :rotfl::rotfl:


LOL Steady 235 .. This is this first fried item i made in a year. I usally cook with fresh veggies and fresh seafood or poultry.. I stray to the sauces with cream and butter and cutting down on those.. .5 c heavt cream or a stick of butter get skipped now.. I do alot of roasted pepper sauces and relishes.. Local honey lime juice, cilantro / herbs.. better stop....



rlw said:


> I've gotten to the point I just skip over Cap'n Dave's posts, I gain five pounds just looking at them.


They work on ya even full.. :cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

a few more of the new pup. these are from this week


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One of the professionally done videos from the Texas Mile

http://www.grid1.tv/videos/featured/the-texas-mile


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Mont said:


> One of the professionally done videos from the Texas Mile
> 
> http://www.grid1.tv/videos/featured/the-texas-mile


Wow!....257 within a mile. That strip looked mighty bumpy from inside the cars. Guess its just the camera bouncing.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

My Dad just emailed these pics to me of our hunting paradise! All taken within 10 days of taking down the feeder!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thursday morning bassen with my Daddy


Taking a picture of him taking a picture of a big gator


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Tide turned at the end of the Galveston North Jetty today. Started ripping out and the bite was on for about 45 minutes.

Tide stopped moving and the bite stopped. Iced two 27 1/2" and released 3 big ones and lost two to the channel marker.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Using some serious power

Back in the woods, still cant find a water mocassin

Indians invading Wharton

Neighbor finished his new dock :biggrin:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Neighbor finished his new dock :biggrin:


LMAO, looks pretty useful


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BustinTops said:


> Wow!....257 within a mile. That strip looked mighty bumpy from inside the cars. Guess its just the camera bouncing.


That's pretty much what it really looks like running the mile. The camera bounces just about the same as your head. I ran through at 117 on the lights and 129 on the speedo and it's the longest I have ever gone without blinking. Those orange cones at the end look like little orange blips. I can't wait to get back out there next year. I have been seriously shopping Rocket III's. There's no replacement for displacement  If you like those sort of things, next Saturday (not tomorrow), the Texas Half Mile is at Ellington. My kid is running his SRT PU there and we will have the RV out there too, to cool off in.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

bubble party!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*not this friday, but looking at pics of Australia*

1 - The biggest tree I have ever seen. We were in Tamborine Mountain, Cool wine country and Mt.
2 - This guy center punched the great barrier reef.
3 - The birds were described as "a bit pesky, don't leave the glass door open" we did and lost all the mini bar
4 - seagulls are not this bad...


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

That is funny to see those birds in the wild like that.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

went to shoot sporting clays this morning at asc... apparently they dont open till noon on fri :/

so me and the old man decided a trip to independence firearms was in order! it was awesome!! ton o guns and ammo... prices not to shabby either

and since we were in the area we decided to stop by the dog trainer and see how drake my black lab was doing! had an awesome friday!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

My little girl done checked out.:biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One more from this evening


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

oldriver88 said:


> Where I want to be at.....not here at work!!!!


Its awesome you guys are selling beer out there now... :biggrin:


----------

